# Steel City 35990G 10" Saw



## Donkey1984 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been wondering about the quality and price of those. If you dont mind me asking how far did it set you back.


----------



## Dorty (Sep 7, 2011)

If you get one thru a authorized dealer and not online they have a special until June or July for 649.99 or you can get the saw for around $900 from Lowes. The Cast Iron would have been my first choice, but they are on back order, so I chose to go with the Granite. I don't regret the granite at all. It is really thick and flat. Only downside is my magnetic featherboards don't work with the Granite top. Go to Steel Citys website and you can find authorized dealers in your area.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sounds rock solid to me


----------



## Donkey1984 (Nov 13, 2011)

thanks man!


----------



## firehouse (Oct 4, 2010)

good luck ihad the cast iron model 3 bad motors utter guys had no fix picked up returned my money,i did like the saw. fire house


----------



## Dorty (Sep 7, 2011)

Lets hope I have better luck. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## grumpy749 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dorty, I have thee steel city units in my shop. A large edge sander, a 1hp dust colecter and an 18 inch band saw, All three I don't like. I don't like the finish on any of them and all give me operational problems of one sort or another. The band saw is the worst. The thing vibrates so bad it drives me nuts. I really hope this saw works out for you but don't be supprised if you send it back. After the band saw fiasco I swore off steel city or any cheap tool for that matter. I just pulled the trigger on a new saw today. A 650 3 hp left tilt Canadian made General. I won't see it for a few days as its comming from Montreal. Really looking forward to this baby! .I thought long and hard over this and the Delta and saw stop were the two other units I considered. What tipped the scales fom me was the fact that I could buy from a dealer in my city and the price was under three grand delivered. Sure hope this works out for you.


----------



## Dorty (Sep 7, 2011)

Grumpy, thanks for the input. I have been using the crap out of this saw for awhile now. I am working on a project right now for my fathers bday. ITs a computer desk made from solid 4/4, 6/4, and 8/4 red oak. I have been ripping all the boards with this table saw and its been running like a champ. I am even more impressed then the day i bought it. I have used a few other steel city tools that have not been the greatest of quality, but not this saw, I think for the price there is none better on the market (just an opinion).

How is your General working for you?


----------

